# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  فعال سازی اسکنر Barcode در Windows CE

## reza6384

سلام. من یه Symbol PPC دارم که روش Windows CE5.0 نصبه، قبلا برای فعال سازی از دو تا DLL به اسم های Symbol.dll , Symbol.Barcode.dll استفاده می کردم. اما این dll ها رو دیگه توی VS2005 استفاده کنم. یک Pack جدید هم دانلود کردم به اسم : 
Windows Mobile 5.0 Pocket PC SDK 
که Recommanded  خود وب سایت Symbol  بود. اما اون DLL هایی رو که می خواستم توش پیدا نکردم. چیکار کنم؟

----------


## iman_s52

فعال سازی بارکد خوان ؟؟؟
میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟؟؟  می خواین چکار کنین!
آخه من با Datalogic Skorpio , Memor کار کردم و نیازی به اینکار نداشتم ؟؟؟

----------


## reza6384

من داشتم یک برنامه می نوشتم که احتیاج داشت بعضی از فیلد های Text اش با استفاده از Barcode Scanner پر بشه. واسه همین احتیاج به کد یک Scanning Application داشتم.
Barcode Scanner توی همه فرم ها فعال نیست و اگر بخواهید باید فعالش کنید و این فعال سازی با استفاده از یک Dll به نام Barcode.dll انجام می گیره. توضیح کلی اینه که دستگاه های PPC باید توی Site خودشون یک Software Development Kit  داشته باشن. من از سایت Symbol  قسمت Developer بالاخره تونستم SDK ای که با VS2005 بتونه کار کنه پیدا کردم و Download کردم. یک Category  به Toolbox ام اضافه شد به نام Symbol  و دیگه کارم راه افتاد. توضیحاتی که اینجا نوشتم یه مقدار General هست، به خاطر اینکه مخصوص Symbol Brand اه. حالا اگر کسی به این مشکل که من برخوردم برخورد کرد اینجا نقل قول بذاره تا من توضیح کاملش رو بنویسم.

----------


## iman_s52

من تا حالا با دستگاههای  Symbol   کار نکردم و فقط با دستگاههای Datalogic کار کردم و برای کار با اسکنرش هم تا حالا مشکل خاصی نداشتم  اسکنرش فعاله و dll خاصی واسه کار باهاش استفاده نکردم. جالب بود برام !!
مدل دستگاتون رو میشه بگین ؟؟

----------


## reza6384

> مدل دستگاتون رو میشه بگین ؟؟


مدل دستگاه من MC3090 اه. یک خوبی این DLL ها اینه که می تونی باهاش Barcode Scanner رو جاهایی که لازم نیست، مثلا NumericUpDown ها Disbale کنی تا User اشتباه نکنه.

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

میشه این DLL ها رو همینجا آپ کنید 
منم مدل MC3000سیمبول رو دارم  دنبال یه برنامه کوچیک تحت CE می گردم که بار کد رو بخونه و
تکراری هاش رو ذخیره نکنه درضمن شمارش تعداد خوانده شده رو نمایش بده 
کسی میتونه در این مورد به من کمک کنه ؟

----------


## reza6384

به دلیل اینکه حجم این فایل ها زیاده، نمی تونم اونها رو اینجا Attach کنم.
برای اینکه از اسکنر بارکد در برنامه استفاده کنید باید از لینک زیر 
Windows Mobile 5.0 Pocket PC SDK رو دانلود کنید :
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
و بعدش باید این رو نصب کنید، بعد از لینک زیر SMDK1.7 رو دانلود کنید :
http://support.symbol.com/support/se...200%2042278998
( یا اینکه مستقیما از اینجا روی SMDK-M-1.07.03.exe کلیک کنید)

بعد از اینکه SMDK رو هم نصب کردید یک Category به Toolbox شما به نام Symbol اضافه میشه، برای استفاده از بارکد اسکنر یک Barcode از Toolbox روی فرم Drag&Drop کنید.
این خط رو توی From Load بنویسید :

Me.Barcode1.EnableScanner = True



و این Event رو هم اضافه کنید :


PrivateSub Barcode1_OnRead(ByVal sender AsObject, ByVal readerData As Symbol.Barcode.ReaderData) Handles Barcode1.OnRead
textbox1.Text = readerData.Text
EndSub


در آخر هم باید یک فایل به نام symbol.all.arm.cab رو از مسیر 
C:\Program Files\Symbol Mobility Developer Kit for .NET\v1.7\SDK\Smart Devices\wce500\armv4i
روی Device تون کپی کنید و روی Device اجرا کنید تا dll ها به Device شما اضافه بشه.

----------


## jafari.iranair

با سلام 

میتونم خواهش کنم شرکتی رو معرفی کنید برای خرید datalogic Skorpio



پیشاپیش سپاسگذارم

----------


## narmafzar

منم مدل MC3000سیمبول رو دارم دنبال یه برنامه کوچیک تحت CE می گردم که ميخوام تو برنامه دات نت به يه ديتابيس اكسس متصل بشه 
کسی میتونه در این مورد يه نمونه كوچك برام بزاره ؟
ممنون

----------


## sepehr b

[quote=narmafzar;970522]منم مدل MC3000سیمبول رو دارم دنبال یه برنامه کوچیک تحت CE می گردم که ميخوام تو برنامه دات نت به يه ديتابيس اكسس متصل بشه 
کسی میتونه در این مورد يه نمونه كوچك برام بزاره ؟
ممنون[/quote

بايد با Sql Sever CE (Compact edition) كه روي اين دستگاهها كار ميكن، كار كني. اكسس روي اين دستگاهها كار نميكنه. احتمالا يك سر توي MSDN بزني مطالب مناسبي پيدا ميكني. visual studio 2005 or visual studio 2008

----------


## omid_poyan

با سلام خدمت آقا رضا

مراحلی که فرمودید برای دانلود sdk از سایت موتورلا انجام دادم ولی هنوز کنترلی به toolbox اضافه نشده میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید


سوال بعدیم اینه که چطور متونم بارکد خونده شده در فایل یا دیتا بیس ذخیره کنم وبا وایر لس به کامپیوتر بفرستم؟


ممنون

----------


## omid_poyan

کسی جواب نمیده؟

----------


## behrouz_n

> به دلیل اینکه حجم این فایل ها زیاده، نمی تونم اونها رو اینجا Attach کنم.
> برای اینکه از اسکنر بارکد در برنامه استفاده کنید باید از لینک زیر 
> Windows Mobile 5.0 Pocket PC SDK رو دانلود کنید :
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
> و بعدش باید این رو نصب کنید، بعد از لینک زیر SMDK1.7 رو دانلود کنید :
> http://support.symbol.com/support/se...200%2042278998
> ( یا اینکه مستقیما از اینجا روی SMDK-M-1.07.03.exe کلیک کنید)
> 
> بعد از اینکه SMDK رو هم نصب کردید یک Category به Toolbox شما به نام Symbol اضافه میشه، برای استفاده از بارکد اسکنر یک Barcode از Toolbox روی فرم Drag&Drop کنید.
> ...



سلام
این فایل دومی برای همه پاکت پی سی ها جواب میده؟
پاکت پی سی من Honeywell مدل dolphin 9500 هستش ( موبایل نیست ، از این مدلهایی هست که مصرف صنعتی داره)

----------


## behrouz_n

> من تا حالا با دستگاههای  Symbol   کار نکردم و فقط با دستگاههای Datalogic کار کردم و برای کار با اسکنرش هم تا حالا مشکل خاصی نداشتم  اسکنرش فعاله و dll خاصی واسه کار باهاش استفاده نکردم. جالب بود برام !!
> مدل دستگاتون رو میشه بگین ؟؟


سلام
میشه بگید که چطوری توی دات نت بدون استفاده از dll تونستید با بارکد پاکت پی سی کار کنید؟

----------


## reza6384

> سلام
> میشه بگید که چطوری توی دات نت بدون استفاده از dll تونستید با بارکد پاکت پی سی کار کنید؟


ببینید دوست عزیز، استفاده از بارکد خوان حتماً به DLL احتیاج نداره، اگر بارکد خوان دستگاه همیشه فعال باشه هر جا که جای نوشتن باشه میتونید از اون استفاده کنید و دقیقاً میشه یک کیبرد. اما اینکه چرا مجبور میشیم از DLL بارکدخوان استفاده کنیم به این دلیله که 1- بتونیم اون رو فعال یا غیر فعال کنیم 2- بتونیم استاندارد بارکد خونده شده رو تشخیص بدیم (417,Code128,EAN13 و غیره ...) 3- هر بار که بارکد توسط دستگاه خونده میشه یک رویداد فراخوانی میشه و این خیلی مهمه.




> سلام
> این فایل دومی برای همه پاکت پی سی ها جواب میده؟
> پاکت پی سی من Honeywell مدل dolphin 9500 هستش ( موبایل نیست ، از این مدلهایی هست که مصرف صنعتی داره)


DLL های هر دستگاه هم مربوط به خودشه و با دیگری کار نمیکنه، البته این رو بگم که شرکت موتورولا کلاً Symbol رو خرید و DLL های Symbol برای موتورولا هم قابل استفاده هستند.

----------


## ebrahim.satari@gmail.com

سلام من یک pda  دارم که میخام یک برنامه با زبان C#‎‎ روش اجرا کنم، که این برنامه بارکدهای مربوطه رو میخونه و عملیات های بعدی روش اجرا میشه. مدلش ek5000m هستش. چند صدتایی کد مثال گرفتم ولی هیچکدونش روی دیوایسم درست کار نمیکنه. بیشتر اونا خطای nullreferenceException میدن وقتی میخاد از روی barcode reader یک آبجکت بسازه. اگه کسی بهم کمک کنه یه کد مثال که رو این دیوایس کار میکنه بذاره خیلی ممنون میشم. ویندوزش Windows mobile 6.1 هستش. در ضمن sdk مربوطه، emulator  و .....را نصب و استفاده کرده ام. dll های مربوط به barcode رو هم از سایت symbole گرفتم ولی برای این دیوایس dllی در این سایت وجود نداشت. کدهای مثالی که پیدا کردم اکثرش از symbole.dll و symbole.barcode.dll استفاده میکنن.

----------


## ajahangiri

آقا سلام 
عذر میخوام من برنامم با vb6هست آیا راهی دارید که اینکارو با vb6 انجام داد؟

----------

